# Rutengriff auswechseln bei älter DAM-Rute, wie?



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Mai 2022)

Gestern habe ich meine alte und geliebte "Tele-Exquisit" von DAM gefischt und festgestellt, das das Griffmaterial stark beschädigt, verschmutzt und gealtert ist. Was ist das für ein Material, Moosgummi oder Neoprene? 

Da das Griffmaterial wohl angeklebt ist, meine Fragen an die Experten hier: Gibt es das Originalmaterial noch, wo bekomme ich es und wie bzw. womit kriege ich das alte runter, ohne den Blank zu beschädigen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Mai 2022)

Da du das hier in den Angel-Antiquitäten reingesetzt hast, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Du möchtest deine Rute Original wieder so haben wie damals ab Werk. Ob es dieses Griffmaterial heute noch gibt, ????
Evtl. ist ein Neukauf bei EBay und Co. günstiger und schneller. 
2. Du möchtest einfach mit deiner Rute weiter Angeln. Dann kannst du einen neuen Griff anbringen oder anbringen lassen, egal ob Kork, EVA, Moosgummi, Neoprene oder anderes. Oder du setzt ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch über den alten Griff, erwärmst es und angelst weiter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2022)

Telerutenaufbau steht leider nicht im Fokus der Geräteindustrie und des Rutenbauhandels.
Griffmaterial findet man eher woanders, z.B. im Fahrradgeschäft, für die Rennradler und Radwanderer wird recht viel angeboten, und es gibt da Umsatz und damit Ware.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Mai 2022)

Ganz gute Ideen! Mit meiner Rute will ich weiterangeln, hängen viele schöne Erinnerungen dran... Werde die mal ins Fahrradgeschäft mitnehmen und nach dem Griffmaterial fragen, vielleicht haben die was passendes. 

Wenn meine Gerätehändler nicht weiter wissen sollten, dann lasse ich den Griffzustand vorläufig so... Sollte ich aber mit dem Originalmaterial restaurieren können, halte ich das Schritt für Schritt fotografisch fest und werde hier berichten...


----------



## ragbar (7. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> womit kriege ich das alte runter, ohne den Blank zu beschädigen?


Mitm größerem,*stumpfen* Kochmesser, immer schön flach winklig zum Blank.
Dann neues Griffmaterial auftun,aber nicht nochmal dieses weiche Zeugs von Neoprengummi.
Hier gibt es Angelrutenspezifische Griffmaterialien.









						TACKLE24.DE - Tackle, Rodbuilding & More - Zubehör Rutenbau Big Game
					

Onlineshop für den anspruchsvollen Rutenbau sowie das ambitionierte Salzwasser- und Big-Game-Fishing




					tackle24.de
				




Ggfls. dort anrufen und Anliegen schildern. Ich wurde immer kompetent und zielführend beraten.
Wenn Dir die Angel am Herzen liegt, ist kein Weg zu schwer.

Btw. dürfte der Durchmesser der Tele am Griff für Innenbohrungen der handelsüblichen Duplongriffstücke etwas groß sein und ein Problem werden.
Daher alternativ Tennisschlägergriffband in Erwägung ziehen. Hatte DAM ja auch seinerseits auf den Allround-Tele -Serien in den 80ern verbaut.


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. Mai 2022)

Schau mal bei den Rutenbaushops, z.B.: https://tackle24.de/Parallelstuecke_1


----------



## warrior (8. Mai 2022)

Hi,
Es gibt Schrumpfschlauch extra für Ruten. Auch in großen Durchmessern.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Mai 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Hi,
> Es gibt Schrumpfschlauch extra für Ruten. Auch in großen Durchmessern.


Stimmt, es gibt jedoch etwas zu beachten, der Untergrund sollte glatt sein, kleine Macken oder Dellen sind danach noch sicht- und spürbar. 
Hier als Beispiel eine alte Snap-Rute




Mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen. 





Sichtbare Macke unter dem Schrumpfschlauch. 
Es ist trotzdem die schnellste Reparaturart.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (8. Mai 2022)

Danke für eure bisherigen Beiträge! Nächstes We gehe ich die Reparatur dann an. Ich denke, daß alte Zeug herunterzubekommen, funktioniert evtl. mit heißem Dampf oder heißem Wasser... 
Chemie (Lösungsmittel) möchte ich ungern einsetzen, wenn alle Stricke reißen, trage ich auf die beiden Griffe Aceton auf und umwickle die dann mit Frischhaltefolie. 

Dann seh ich mal weiter und ermittle vorerst den Umfang des Blanks...


----------



## ragbar (9. Mai 2022)

Laß mal mit Dampf und Wasser,nimm ne Heißluftpistole,mit Gefühl über dem alten Griff hin und herschwenken, Vorsicht, nicht überhitzen.

 Und dann mit dem stumpfen Messer ran,testen ob sich was löst,ohne die Struktur darunter zu schädigen,wenn sich die Oberfläche etwas unter der Wärmeeinwirkung löst,es drunter fest bleibt,biste im grünen Bereich.

Vorsicht und hin und her mit dem Fön,weil gerade Glasfaser-Verbundharz allergisch auf Überhitzung reagiert.

Deshalb erkennbar nur die Oberfläche auf die Art weichmachen.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. Mai 2022)

Unabhängig von den Griffen was du dann montierst würde ich in dem Zuge, wenn eh schon alle Teleteile zerlegt sind, alles mal richtig durchspülen und kleinste Sandpartikel ausspülen. Auch die Cromringe wenn se schon ab sind einmal mit Politur (z.B. Neverdull) aufpolieren und auf Beschädigungen prüfen. 
Das alles macht dann einen stimmigen Ablauf und wider viel Freude an der "alten" - "neuen" Rute.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Mai 2022)

Der erste Schritt ging leicht: Der obere Griff war leicht zu entfernen. Beim unteren muß ich mal schauen, da hole ich mir zuerst den Rat eines Rutenbauers ein, der schon einige Vintage-Ruten restauriert hat. 

Melde mich wieder, wenn es weiter voran geht!


----------



## ragbar (15. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Rutenbauers ein, der schon einige Vintage-Ruten restauriert hat.


Right!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. Mai 2022)

Die Rute ist nun fertig, hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## dreampike (28. Mai 2022)

Der Griff ist sehr schön geworden, das hast Du gut hinbekommen.  Wie hast Du es gemacht und welches Material hast Du verwendet?


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2022)

Wow, was schreibt man nun dazu. Der Griff sieht gut aus, aber in meinen Augen ist das nicht stimmig. Es kommt mir so vor, als wenn ich bei einer Jaguar E-Klasse die Speichenräder entferne und dafür Borbet-Aluminiumräder montiere. Ist für mich einfach zu krass, dieser Unterschied. Vielleicht lieg es auch an der Carbon-Optik, in schwarz fiele es nicht so auf. Von der Machart trotzdem sehr schön ausgeführt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. Mai 2022)

Also am leichtesten zu entfernen war der Obergriff. Den unteren habe ich mit etwas Lösungsmitteln eingesprüht und mit Frischhaltefolie umwickelt. So nach 6 - 8h habe ich mal nachgeprüft, ob sich das Material ablösen lässt, was dann nach 10 - 12h auch kein Problem war. Dann habe ich die Rutenringe durch vorsichtiges Erwärmen mit einem Föhn gelöst und entfernt.

Anschließend wurden die Einschubteile auseinandergenommen und gereinigt. Als nächsten Schritt wurden Schrumpfschläuche aufgebracht (gibt es auch als solches Band) und eingeschrumpft.
Als vorletztes wurden noch die beiden Abschlüsse gemacht, Ringe wieder befestigt und fertig.

Leider habe ich das Originale Griffgummi nicht mehr bekommen. Ich wollte was in klassisch schwarz, es sollte gut und günstig sein und geringen Arbeitsaufwand haben, aber am Ende gut aussehen!

Bilder habe ich leider keine gemacht, nur vom Ausgangsmaterial und von dem Ergebnis. Jedenfalls saugt sich das neue Griffmaterial bei Regen nicht voll Wasser und es ist bestimmt auch gut zu reinigen.
Zudem hält man die Rute eh nur am Rollenfuß.... Dafür, daß das meine 1.Griffreparatur war, ist sie doch ganz gut gelungen, was meint ihr?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (30. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Anschließend wurden die Einschubteile auseinandergenommen und gereinigt. Als nächsten Schritt wurden Schrumpfschläuche aufgebracht (gibt es auch als solches Band) und eingeschrumpft.
> Als vorletztes wurden noch die beiden Abschlüsse gemacht, Ringe wieder befestigt und fertig.



Eine schöne alternative Lösung muss man zugestehen auch wenn es wie Hecht100+ schreibt nicht ganz klassisch ist.
Wichtig ist doch das du selber immernoch Spaß mit der Rute hast und auch noch alle Tele Teile zerlegt und gespült hast wirst du das auch haben.
Von daher ein  von mir.


----------

